# Help Snowball is acting crazy and hyper



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

We went to the vet today and had all the yearly shots and bloodwork done. He did very well getting all this done, but since we have been home he has been super super hyper. He has NEVER been like this before. He is all over the place. It's like he's on speed. 

Has anyone else ever had their Malt have this reaction after the yearly vet visit??

I expected tired, cranky, out of sorts, generally not feeling chipper, but this I did not expect. 

It's like they shot him full of doggie uppers.

Anyone know what this could be??? I'm sure he's going to wear himself out and fall over soon. I guess???? He's definately wearing me out....just watching

Stephanie


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!! He finally feel over and is OUT like a light! 

He was like the energizer bunny that finally ran out of batteries. 

Man I am worn out from that. Hopefully that was a one day reaction.

Good night all!

Stephanie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad he lets you rest now.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-I'm not sure what caused it-but so glad he finally fell asleep. How's he doing today?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

He is back to his normal medium energy self yea!









It was soooo strange!

Oh well, hopefully we won't have to worry about that again until next years shots.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did he get all his shots together? We usually like to separate the rabies shot from the others since Maltese seem to be hypersensitive to vaccines and can have a reaction.

His rabies shot should be good for three years now, but when it comes time to give it to him again, try to give it separately from his other vaccinations just to be safe.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know that about doing the rabies separtely. Yes, they did them all together and took blood as well.

The type of rabies shot they game him only lasts a year. Maybe it's not a potent? I don't know.

I will ask to do them separtely next year and ask about the 3 year rabies shot insted of the 1 year as well.
Thanks for the info.

Stephanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Wow, I didn't know that about doing the rabies separtely. Yes, they did them all together and took blood as well.
> 
> The type of rabies shot they game him only lasts a year. Maybe it's not a potent? I don't know.
> 
> ...


It depends on your state how often they have to have it, but they are the same vaccine, just as potent no matter what your state requires.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, I need to do some reading on vaccinations. I had no idea. 

I live in Georgia, but the dogs don't ever go farther than 20 yards away from my feet and they are always under supervision when outside. That makes me mad that I would have to have a shot every year for the same thing you get to have every three, especially when there is virtually no chance of them ever coming into contact with the rabies virus.

I can't imagaine that it's good for such little dogs anyway.

Thanks for the information on this, I can't wait to question my vet next time little Lily goes in for her set. She is scheduled to go next tuesday to get the forth set plus the rabies. I'm going to talk with the vet about putting the rabies off for a few weeks so her little body can recover from all the other ones first. 

I wonder if even though my state requires one every year if I can get some kind of waiver on the grounds that I don't agree with my states decision on this.

Something to look it this week.

Thanks for the advice Marj!

Stephanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I looked up the law in Georgia and you are one of the few states that require a yearly rabies vaccine.

According to a Wall Street Journal article published July 31, 2002, "Pfizer Inc. decided to test is one-year rabies vaccine on live animals and discovered it lasted for at least 3 years. It sells the identical formula simply packaged under different labels -- Defensor 1 and Defensor 3 -- to satisfy different state vaccination requirements."

Pretty awful, huh?


----------

